# IVE DONE IT, A 8-BIT NES REMIX OF PORK AND BEANS YAY



## SeiferTheWolf (Aug 5, 2008)

http://cloudtheundying.deviantart.com/art/Weezer-Pork-And-Beans-Chip-93859722
please listen to it i spent a week on it


----------



## TakeWalker (Aug 5, 2008)

I wish I knew the song a little better, but kudos on a good remake!


----------



## Defender (Aug 5, 2008)

This is pretty good. The only thing is that some of the synths overpower each other, especially in the chorus when that bagpipe sounding thing is killing the melody.


----------



## Orion928 (Aug 11, 2008)

dude, thats absolutely amazing man, great job on it man, very well made, a bit overpowering with the powerchords tho, but otherwise a great cover of it


----------

